# Shelf Life of Oat Bran or Wheat Bran



## CanadianMeg

I'm wondering what the shelf life of oat bran and wheat bran are. One is opened and one is not. Both are boxed. I'm fairly certain both should be tossed since I can't remember when I bought either, but for my future reference, how long can I keep these in my cupboard? (I found a yummy sounding recipe in JOC so I have to buy some new stuff this weekend when we get groceries.) 

(I can't find an expiry or best before date on the box. Everything I could come up with in a search online gave me shelf life for flour and baking powder, but not these two.)


----------



## Maverick2272

I can see no reason why the unopened one would not be good. Just open it and check, if it has gone bad it will show.
Same with the opened one, if it has gone bad it will show it. I could see the opened one being stale if it hasn't been kept closed up. 
We have kept this stuff around for months and months, but always in an air tight container. I don't know what yours are stored in, but I was always told if it went bad you would easily be able to tell.


----------



## Constance

If it tastes stale, toss it out for the birds. They will love it!


----------



## jpmcgrew

If its bad it will smell rancid. If you have room store future purchases in freezer.


----------



## gto

Since the wheat berry has been cracked it has released its oil.  Oil is where the problem is as it tends to go rancid with time and heat.


----------

